# Mold? or Biofilm?



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm hoping someone can help me. I just setup a new tank about a week ago. I'm starting to cycle it. I don't have any fish in it yet. I added beneficial bacteria from Seachem (stability). I added a couple of snails. I also fed the snails with some pellets. I see this white hazy film growing on the driftwood and some of the pellets is also covered with this white stuff. Looks like mold. Can anyone tell me if it's harmful or just bioflim?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Not really sure about the white stuff, probably harmless I would say, I notice you have some almond leaves in the tank, good stuff and enough for the snails, I would not put pellets the tank while cycling as it may cause problems. You may want to put a power head in there to keep the water moving and add an air stone.


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Okay thanks. I do have a sponge filter in it. The white stuff is my only concern. But it's a brand new tank so I don't know why this is happening. My other tank I setup a few months ago didn't have this growing.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What kind of substrate is that?


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

White sand. I got it from petsmart.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

The white stuff is common on new driftwood. Its not harmful, but it sure looks funky. I think it goes away eventually


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm guessing you're using the fish food as an ammonia source? Fish food can be messy and as you can tell, it can grow mold. I'd use pure ammonia instead. You'll need to double check, but I think this is good to use. Make sure it doesn't have any scents or surfactants and that the only ingredient is ammonia (and water)
Home Hardware - 900mL Ammonia All Purpose Cleaner


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Hmm.. okay I'll see if that stuff is pure ammonia. I removed all the moldy pellets and left it on the driftwood. The snails seem like they're eating it up since they're on it munching at it.


----------

